# just a cool flower picture :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I love doing this technique with my paint shop pro program. So much fun!! I garden so I have tons of subjects to do this with  Any gardeners out there??


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the way having only one flower colored emphasizes the shape and form of the black and white ones. I used to be a plant and garden fanatic, now just do deck plants but will never lose my love for the beauty and infinite variety of plant life. I love doing garden design. It is a satisfying challenge to find plants that set each other off in terms of shape, color, and texture, that bloom at the same time, in the case of blooming plants, and also have the same cultural requirements (light, water, etc.). I must get back to this hobby. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Very pretty. I love to garden. The hunt for new plants is so much fun. Our garden is pretty established so there isn't much room for new plants. Attached is a picture of one of our lilies. They are over 6 feet tall and smell so good.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Harleytoo said:


> Very pretty. I love to garden. The hunt for new plants is so much fun. Our garden is pretty established so there isn't much room for new plants. Attached is a picture of one of our lilies. They are over 6 feet tall and smell so good.


Is that stargazer or something similar??? Yes...the smell is just wonderful..I have some stargazers blooming now also and my Casablanca lilies have just finished. I know what you mean about not having anymore room to grow things! It's an addiction I think


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Gorgeous, Evelyn, just like Whimsy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love it, Evelyn! I am also an avid gardener!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to be a avid gardener. I even had a job as the gardener for my city's park's department. I got to design my sisters garden. Only to have deer's and her husband take about half out . I haven't had the energy or money to fix my backyard. I sort of have a buying disorder for flowers and its not in the budget. This is a picture of my old friend who lived in my garden. And a section of my last garden.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Whimsy, they aren't stargazers, but they smell just like the stargazer. I usually have the plant tag next to the plant, but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful picture!


----------

